# Cohiba (Cuba) Edicion Limitada 2001 Piramides Cigar Review - Chocolate excellence



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I am smoking from a box marked ECA MAR 02. This is a beautiful cigar with a cuban maduro wrapper, no veins to
speak of. Constructi...

Read the full review here: Cohiba (Cuba) Edicion Limitada 2001 Piramides Cigar Review - Chocolate excellence


----------

